# Just a thought...



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, so im sitting here reading these forums 
and digging this site,
but then i a thought comes to me.
Why the fuck is that guy jogging down the street, 
all tuff and ripped and shit,
while smoking a cig?!
I mean, yeah smoke a cig after your down running 
but while your running?
doesnt that defeat the purpose of getting healthy?
"Im gonna smoke while i run because i look like a hot stud muffin!"
Come on, thats the weirdest thing to see when you look out the window.
Oh well,
it was great to watch him almost eat shit when he started coughing!
I think he lost part of his lung.......:yourock:


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 6, 2009)

what are you talking about? where you looking out the window?


----------



## Nym (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah
i was looking out the window and thought id share what i saw.
im a goof ball thats easily entertained.
lol


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

well since theres no buff idiot smoking a cigarette and jogging anywhere on the screen that i can see, yes, its probably out her window.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

what a doof. i dont find those meaty guys attractive anyway, with or without a stylish cigarette jog. i prefer a guy who's as out of shape as me haha


----------



## Nym (Mar 6, 2009)

haha
true!
i dont find that attractive either!
it was just such a weird thing to see!
some one working out to be healthy and 
then fucking it up with cancer sticks!
lol


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

speaking of cigarettes in bad places, know what i cant fucking stand? a mom with a cigarette in one hand and her baby in the other.


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

Ravie said:


> speaking of cigarettes in bad places, know what i cant fucking stand? a mom with a cigarette in one hand and her baby in the other.



for reals!
thats fucking horrible 
that mothers would even smoke 
in the same room as their baby and
it makes me so mad to see moms in the car smoking 
with the baby in the back seat.


----------



## stove (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm pretty anti-cig on my own, but that's pretty ironic. Right up there with driving to the gym, to bike on a stationary bike.

That being said, I actually know a lot of people whom tell me that they HAVE to smoke while working out, otherwise they're out of breath.


Yeah, I don't smoke cigs, I don't get it either.


And I agree on the mom/kids smoking thing doubly. That shit is horrifying. I like the way you think.


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

stove said:


> I'm pretty anti-cig on my own, but that's pretty ironic. Right up there with driving to the gym, to bike on a stationary bike.
> 
> That being said, I actually know a lot of people whom tell me that they HAVE to smoke while working out, otherwise they're out of breath.
> 
> ...



i like tot hink about things in a new way 
so my opinions are very random.

thats awesome that you dont smoke.
i wanna quit myself im down to three cigs a day 
im almost down with them!
yea!


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

sometimes i ride bicycles and smoke a fag, i ride cause it is fun


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 7, 2009)

By reading this post, made me wonder..What do people do at the same time?? Ok, like that guy was running and smoking at the same time, wonder he he eats and uses the bath room at the same time too..U know like mulit-tasking...lol..

I am a smoker,but not a mother. and If I did have children, I would have enough respect for my child not to smoke around them at all car or house.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ravie said:


> i dont find those meaty guys attractive anyway



thats alright, more for meee


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

sharks77 said:


> thats alright, more for meee



haha
you can have them!
lol
i like my tall skinny guys with fucked up morning hair
and one too many drinks the night before! lol:cheers:


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nym said:


> haha
> you can have them!
> lol
> i like my tall skinny guys with fucked up morning hair
> and one too many drinks the night before! lol:cheers:



hahah okay yeah that too. damn.


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

sharks77 said:


> hahah okay yeah that too. damn.



haha
cant beat a sexy, messy-haired man!
lol

but i always wonder why some men and women 
work out to the point of super huge bulging muscles?
its weird and icky looking sometimes.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nym said:


> haha
> cant beat a sexy, messy-haired man!
> lol
> 
> ...



yeah when its like gross then its... gross. haha. i understand it more with men than with women though cause men stereotypically have the whole machismo thing going on. but when theyre like TOO muscley then its gross. but some definition is nice....

and the messy hair... yeahh.... heh


----------



## Dameon (Mar 7, 2009)

I smoke sometimes while I'm playing my pennywhistle. Sometimes it's just nice to smoke while doing something you enjoy, and that guy probably enjoys jogging. He probably does it at least as much because he enjoys it as to stay in shape.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

run>smoke and run> smoke

health wise


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

sharks77 said:


> yeah when its like gross then its... gross. haha. i understand it more with men than with women though cause men stereotypically have the whole machismo thing going on. but when theyre like TOO muscley then its gross. but some definition is nice....
> 
> and the messy hair... yeahh.... heh



man i wish all i woke up to was messy haired guys in my time. most of the time i wake up to "man i gotta take a shit" or "(insert fart noise here)" or my personal favorite: "wow i didnt even know that guy was sleeping over there. who is he? awww damn it! he pissed him self!"


----------



## Nym (Mar 8, 2009)

hahaha....
thats funny.
ive never woken up to any peeing themselves
but i have peed myself before.
yup..good times goooooddddd tiiiimmmmesss........


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

well i have yet to piss or shit myself so i must deserve a plack or something.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 8, 2009)

plack granted


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ravie said:


> man i wish all i woke up to was messy haired guys in my time. most of the time i wake up to "man i gotta take a shit" or "(insert fart noise here)" or my personal favorite: "wow i didnt even know that guy was sleeping over there. who is he? awww damn it! he pissed him self!"



hahaha aww. thats really.... nice. lol.

hey i've never pissed or shat myself either! high five!:cheers:


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

hi fives give you cancer. but i'll give you a thumbs up and a slap on the ass haha


----------



## stove (Mar 8, 2009)

Ravie: Cancer of the...hands? cool!

Nothing wrong with losing control of bodily functions. Especially if you are otherwise incapacitated.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Smoking Moms*

umm...


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Smoking Moms*



veggieguy12 said:


> umm...



yeah man you gotta watch out for those jackhammers.


----------

